
Vim – Avoid the Escape Key (2002) - huangc10
http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Avoid_the_escape_key
======
pimterry
It's an aside, but all the Apple pictures I've seen have had 'esc' or 'cancel'
or something in exactly the same place in the top left anyway.

Have I missed a detail, and there's genuine times where an escape key or
equivalent is not available in that same space when you might want it, or are
people just concerned about the lack of tactile feedback?

~~~
huangc10
It's probably a mixture of no physical esc key or the fear of it possibly
disappearing when required.

~~~
pimterry
It sounds like the app running dictates what keys are shown, so as long as
your terminal or MacVim or whatever provides an escape key, you should be
fine. Although what happens to apps that don't yet actively support the touch
bar is an interesting question.

~~~
huangc10
It would probably just default to esc and f keys. If supported, else default
etc.

------
huangc10
This is my reply for all the articles talking about Apple taking away the esc
key on the new macbook pros and how it's affecting Vim users.

I'm not a power Vim user but throughout my college years and my engineering
career, I've heard lots of argument from power Vim users to NOT use the esc
key since it's location is too far on the top left hand corner of the
keyboard.

So please...if you're going to write an article on how the esc key will affect
Vim users, talk with a power Vim user first.

Not defending Apple, just say'in.

